# RV Site and Boat Slip / West Bay



## richmanmag (May 9, 2012)

I am looking for a place to put my boat in a slip (with a lift) and a place to keep my RV. Basically a fish camp on a budget. Do you guys know of anything like this. I would prefer the West bay area. Thanks!


----------

